# What is your biggest ohio caught Muskie?



## willyb021

Just wondering what's the biggest muskie you guys have caught on ohio waters? Feel free to share picture,location,lure,time of year,etc etc. if its "top secret information" so be it lol 

This is only my 2nd season of fishing for Muskie , and I'm hooked! I don't know what's worse, my addiction for Muskie fishing or my addiction to buying muskie lures lol my biggest so far is a 40" incher caught at piedmont in July on a joe bucher depth raider


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme

44 inches....... West Branch on a 1/2 oz. shad colored double willow leaf spinner bait.


----------



## MadMac

51" caught at West Branch in 2010 on a Fatfinger's Rocketshad.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

Only caught one in my life and it was a month or so ago caught on Alum Creek about 30 inches on a all white 300 series bandit while saugeye fishing lol What a plesent surprise I tell ya haha


----------



## MuskieWolverine

49 inches, caught on a trolled 5" Tuff Shad, Fire Perch, at Westbranch this past June. Caught a 48 incher on a mepps 5 in April. (sorry...just had to include that last one!)

Pics are in my album...I'm too lazy to repost!


----------



## Burks

49". Bottomed out our 40lb scale. Caught on a custom 8" inline spinner, black skirt with silver blades.


----------



## alumcreeker

50 1/2 inches guess it to be around 40lbs or so huge fish caught at alum creek in late feb. 2007 on a smithwick was the best fight of my life. Also caught a 43 by hand in the weed beds below the dam in april one yr lots of people down there to witness kicked my butt and I actually kept dropping the fish everytime I got the fishes head just above water it would thrash and I would. Lose the fish one of the times I dropped the fish my thumb went into its mouth and cut the crap outta my thumb but I didn't give up and never saw a game warden one the whole time I figured I would get into trouble wading for one and then chasing muskies by hand idk it was a proud day for me though

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Legend killer

Burks said:


> 49". Bottomed out our 40lb scale. Caught on a custom 8" inline spinner, black skirt with silver blades.


I would love to see a picture of that fish. I have fished 3 times in oh for muskie and caught this 42" at CC a couple weeks ago trolling a 5" scuba diver in a keyes shiner custom color.


----------



## Legend killer

alumcreeker said:


> 50 1/2 inches guess it to be around 40lbs or so huge fish caught at alum creek in late feb. 2007 on a smithwick was the best fight of my life. Also caught a 43 by hand in the weed beds below the dam in april one yr lots of people down there to witness kicked my butt and I actually kept dropping the fish everytime I got the fishes head just above water it would thrash and I would. Lose the fish one of the times I dropped the fish my thumb went into its mouth and cut the crap outta my thumb but I didn't give up and never saw a game warden one the whole time I figured I would get into trouble wading for one and then chasing muskies by hand idk it was a proud day for me though
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I don't understand your post... Are you saying you were in the water and reached down and grabbed the 43"?


----------



## Mason52

4/7/2011 50 inches Caesar Creek Lake


----------



## ShutUpNFish

48" - Milton years ago.


LK,








Just out of curiosity LK, is it common practice for you to lay a fish in the bottom of your boat on a sun drenched deck? Or did you decide to keep that 42 incher? And you're worried about water temps?


----------



## imalt

alumcreeker said:


> 50 1/2 inches guess it to be around 40lbs or so huge fish caught at alum creek in late feb. 2007 on a smithwick was the best fight of my life. Also caught a 43 by hand in the weed beds below the dam in april one yr lots of people down there to witness kicked my butt and I actually kept dropping the fish everytime I got the fishes head just above water it would thrash and I would. Lose the fish one of the times I dropped the fish my thumb went into its mouth and cut the crap outta my thumb but I didn't give up and never saw a game warden one the whole time I figured I would get into trouble wading for one and then chasing muskies by hand idk it was a proud day for me though
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Proud day to stress out a fish that is already stressed out going over the dam. And then going thru the spillway with all the snaggers that line the wall. good job.


----------



## muskiehunter06

54 inch caught it at Piedmont lake in 2009. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## muskiehunter06

Also this 48er I caught this year at Piedmont is my #2 biggest 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## imalt

muskiehunter06 said:


> 54 inch caught it at Piedmont lake in 2009.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


that thing is a monster. I would be scared to take a shower in there.


----------



## muskiehunter06

Haha thanks imalt

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim

My biggest is 48.5" almost 30 pounds. It's my avatar photo

I see a lot of people post pics of fish that are "48 inches" but I often wonder what they are using to measure. That being said, the pic of you holding your 54" shows how big a 54" really is. You don't look like a small guy, you're as tall as the shower curtain. That fish is ridiculous. One of a handful of fish that size ever caught in this state. You my good sir, are ruined forever in this state, because you'll likely have to travel out of it to get another that big ever again! Did you have it mounted? I would love to see a pic if you have one!


----------



## laynhardwood

This little fella was caught in the clear fork river my first and only musky man was it awesome 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks

MuskieJim said:


> I see a lot of people post pics of fish that are "48 inches" but I often wonder what they are using to measure.


You mean you don't take your shoe off to measure? 

I use one of those 6ft plastic roll up measuring tapes that women use for arts and crafts. $1 and tough.


----------



## muskiehunter06

MuskieJim, thanks for comments. Yeah definitely a fish of a lifetime. I did get it mounted, I'll try to get a pic of it. Wish I would've caught it in the spring, I may have had a chance at the record.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieWolverine

Muskiehunter:

That is insane. If I pulled up something like that, I would literally crap myself. Nicely done!

MJ:

I still can't believe the 48 I caught was actually a 48...very skinny, and put up zero to no fight. I've caught several in the low to mid-40's that looked MUCH larger when they came to the surface.....girth goes a long way in making a fish look like a true hog. 

I measure mine with a measuring tape. I keep thinking about a bump board, but I just don't have much room inside my boat for extra gear. Looking to upgrade though.

That thing that MuskieHunter caught is just sick. SICK!


----------



## MuskieJim

MW don't take that the wrong way, it was not directed at you or anyone in particular! Even in the back of MuskyHunter magazine, there are fish that are clearly super exaggerated in length. I was just using the 54" to show how big a fish of that caliber really is! HUGE!!!


----------



## MuskieWolverine

No worries, I didn't take it the wrong way. I'm still amazed sometimes when I pull in what I think is a complete hog, and it turns out to only be 38 or 40 inches. And vice versa...I give up trying to figure out what has taken my lure, and just wait until it's beside the boat anymore.

That 54 makes me want to be on the lake...right now. I'm hoping tomorrow will be a good day...the fishing has just flat out sucked for me the last several weeks/going on 2 months.


----------



## MuskieJim

Bump boards are sweet, but I just can't get over the cost of some of them! I was thinking about trying to make my own folding version out of wood or cutting board material. I don't measure fish under 40" anyways, so it would just need to be like 40"-55" measurement (who knows, may get a 54" like dude below haha!). Most importantly I want it to be smooth and have a hard finish so it wouldn't mark the fish. Another really cheap alternative is buying a piece of 1" PVC piping and two caps. You can mark the PVC and make a floating measuring stick so you can measure in the water rather than on board.


----------



## MuskieWolverine

I literally just have an old piece of tape measurer that I broke off at 60 inches (yeah...I know...that's optimistic) If I'm with a buddy, one secures the fish in water, the other measures. If I'm by myself, I don't measure unless it looks over 40.

I might make a bump board like you are talking about, but I need to wait until I have a bit bigger of a boat. I'm tripping over stuff as it is!


----------



## Mason52

Here are some photos of the one I made out of a piece of pvc siding I bought at lowes. The measuring tape is a stick on tape I had bought originally for the side of my boat to measure fish with out taking them out of the water, all the stickers I just had laying around. Can't recall how to load photo bucket pictures, but if you click on photo bucket (videos) it will open the picture
I just lay it on the bottom of my boat and leave it there. itdosent take much room at all
[ame]http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff354/mkdmason/003-10.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff354/mkdmason/002-16.jpg[/ame]


----------



## BaddFish

ShutUpNFish said:


> 48" - Milton years ago.
> 
> 
> LK,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity LK, is it common practice for you to lay a fish in the bottom of your boat on a sun drenched deck? Or did you decide to keep that 42 incher? And you're worried about water temps?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Legend killer

I like that homemade bump board.


----------



## metalman213

49" but pretty skinny and a 46" fat one. Both at the branch.


----------



## ducksdemise

Muskie jim
You can make them pretty cheap I used plastic deck wood the 12"x 10' stuff and had enough for 2 boards I routered a slot and inserted a 60" steel yard stick I think all total it cost around 30.00 to make
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BITE-ME

ShutUpNFish said:


> 48" - Milton years ago.
> 
> 
> LK,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity LK, is it common practice for you to lay a fish in the bottom of your boat on a sun drenched deck? Or did you decide to keep that 42 incher? And you're worried about water temps?





BaddFish said:


> I was wondering the same thing


If you retrieve the bait little faster and do a better job on the figure 8, you might be able to get Legend Killer to bite


----------



## Burks

Guys at Clear Fork reservoir must think the muskie are about to starting biting hard again. Saw two boats at the dock with giant nets (they obviously aren't going for crappie) and at least five boats throwing big inline spinners and trolling.


----------



## backlashed

MuskieJim said:


> Another really cheap alternative is buying a piece of 1" PVC piping and two caps. You can mark the PVC and make a floating measuring stick so you can measure in the water rather than on board.


Awesome idea.


----------

